# Storing dual bouler



## coffee3253 (Jun 12, 2016)

I am moving to NZ for one year

what is best way to shut down my dual boiler and store?

just descale and drain then package up?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

coffee3253 said:


> I am moving to NZ for one year
> what is best way to shut down my dual boiler and store?
> just descale and drain then package up?


I don't know which water you've been using on your machine. If you've been using good boiler safe water, I would not bother descaling it.

Drain it, clean it and package it well.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Might be worthwhile doing some backflushes with puly/cafiza as well just to make sure it's all clean internally when you get back, and flushing it all out like your normal cleaning routine. Then as MRS says - drain, clean any exterior and the grouphead/shower screen etc. and then package with microfibre cloths on top, plonk it in a box.

Make sure it's put in a place where no one can put things on top of it as well, or if it's prone to falling.


----------



## coffee3253 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks will probably back flush descale and then stick back in the original box. thanks


----------

